# Phone won't turn on (seemingly bricked), am I safe?



## theunderfighter (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea, I rooted the phone forever ago. I forget what ROM and Kernel I was running. Anyways, I'll give you a brief history.
My on-screen keyboard would crash when I started words with the letter "d". Then I'd slide out the keyboard and use that for a while. I'd forget and use the onscreen keyboard and it'd be working again. Anyways, today it was being especially tempermental, and if I'd send a text while closing the slide-out board, the phone would crash. I'd turn it back on. Did this a few times today. And NOW, it won't turn on. It won't go into recover. It won't recognize that it's charging. It won't go into download mode. Multiple battery and SIM pulls.
Am I safe to call and go through support so they ship me a new one? Is there anything I didn't think of?


----------

